# A Message from John Cleese to the citizens of the United States of America



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

*Apologies to our US friends here ***

*
*

*
*

*
*

A Message from John Cleese to the citizens of the United States of America:

In light of your failure in recent years to nominate competent candidates for President of the USA and thus to govern yourselves, we hereby give notice of the revocation of your independence, effective immediately.

Her Sovereign Majesty Queen Elizabeth II will resume monarchical duties over all states, commonwealths, and territories (except California, which she does not fancy).

Your new Prime Minister, Gordon Brown, will appoint a Governor for America without the need for further elections. Congress and the Senate will be disbanded.

A questionnaire may be circulated next year to determine whether any of you noticed. To aid in the transition to a British Crown Dependency, the following rules are introduced with immediate effect:

1 You should look up "revocation" in the Oxford English Dictionary. Then look up aluminium, and check the pronunciation guide. You will be amazed at just how wrongly you have been pronouncing it.

2. The letter 'U' will be reinstated in words such as 'colour', 'favour' and 'neighbour.' Likewise, you will learn to spell doughnut without skipping half the letters, and the suffix '-ize' will be eliminated. Generally, you will be expected to raise your vocabulary to acceptable levels. (look up 'vocabulary').

3. Using the same twenty-seven words interspersed with filler noises such as "like" and "you know" is an unacceptable and inefficient form of communication. There is no such thing as U.S. English. We will let Microsoft know on your behalf. The Microsoft spell- checker will be adjusted to take account of the reinstated letter 'u' and the elimination of -ize.

4. July 4th will no longer be celebrated as a holiday.

5. You will learn to resolve personal issues without using guns, lawyers, or therapists. The fact that you need so many lawyers and therapists shows hat you're not adult enough to be independent.

Guns should only be handled by adults. If you're not adult enough to sort things out without suing someone or speaking to a therapist then you're not grown up enough to handle a gun.

6. Therefore, you will no longer be allowed to own or carry anything more dangerous than a vegetable peeler. A permit will be required if you wish to carry a vegetable peeler in public.

7. All intersections will be replaced with roundabouts, and you will start driving on the left with immediate effect. At the same time, you will go metric with immediate effect and without the benefit of conversion tables. Both roundabouts and metrication will help you understand the British Sense of humour.

8. The Former USA will adopt UK prices on petrol (which you have been calling gasoline)-roughly $6/US gallon. Get used to it.

9. Learn to make real chips. Those things you call French fries are not real chips. Fries aren't French, they're Belgian though 97.8% of you (including the guy who discovered fries while in Europe) are not aware of a country called Belgium. Potato chips are properly called "crisps." Real chips are thick cut and fried in animal fat. The traditional accompaniment to chips is beer which should be served warm and flat.

10. The cold tasteless stuff you insist on calling beer is not actually beer at all. Henceforth, only proper British Bitter will be referred to as beer, and European brews of known and accepted provenance will be referred to as Lager. American brands will be referred to as Near-Frozen Gnat's Urine, so that all can be sold without risk of further confusion.

11. Hollywood will be required occasionally to cast English actors as good guys. Hollywood will also be required to cast English actors to play English characters. Watching Andie Macdowell attempt English dialogue in Four Weddings and a Funeral was an experience akin to having one's ears removed with a cheese grater.

12. You will cease playing American football. There is only one kind of proper football; you call it soccer. Those of you brave enough will, in time, be allowed to play rugby (which has some similarities to American football, but does not involve stopping for a rest every twenty seconds or wearing full kevlar body armour like a bunch of nancies). Don't try Rugby - the South Africans and Kiwis will thrash you, like they regularly thrash us.

13. Further, you will stop playing baseball. It is not reasonable to host an event called the World Series for a game which is not played outside of America. Since only 2.1% of you are aware that there is a world beyond your borders, your error is understandable. You will learn cricket deliveries.

14. You must tell us who killed JFK.. It's been driving us mad.

15. An internal revenue agent (i.e. tax collector) from Her Majesty's Government will be with you shortly to ensure the acquisition of all monies due (backdated to 1776).

16. Daily Tea Time begins promptly at 4 pm with proper cups, with saucers, and never mugs, with high quality biscuits (cookies) and cakes; plus strawberries (with cream) when in season.

God save the Queen.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

v.funny but I've found Americans get a bit narked about this kind of thing, next thing you know they'll be wanting to nuke the UK!


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

PMSL very good!


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

I love John Cleese


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank You ...I do find John Cleese to be very funny but besides him and Rowan Atkinson you should leave the real humor to us. When people slam the USA they often forget that compared to Europe and other parts of the world we are still a very young country. By the time our country reaches your age we will have no doubt occupied our turned most of the world into a glass parking lot to our own demise. I most certainly agree that proper English is completely ignored by most. P.S. I fockin hate round abouts. 

P.P.S. Take it easy on me guys it's hard to stick up for myself against so many of you but as exampled by the American Revolutionary War, I will try.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

You think our roundabouts are bad? You should go to europe (yeah I know we're technically europe) where they drive around them backwards!


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Check out this roundabout in Swindon. Said to be the worst in Britain.










"Swindon has a lot of roundabouts, but nothing can properly prepare you for this. You are driving down Drove Road from Old Town, when you spot the sign on the left. That looks a bit strange you might think. Desperately you try to remember if this was in the Highway Code. But now you don't have much choice any longer, you have to drive through it. So you drive on..."


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

cellaratt said:


> Thank You ...I do find John Cleese to be very funny but besides him and Rowan Atkinson you should leave the real humor to us. When people slam the USA they often forget that compared to Europe and other parts of the world we are still a very young country. By the time our country reaches your age we will have no doubt occupied our turned most of the world into a glass parking lot to our own demise. I most certainly agree that proper English is completely ignored by most. P.S. I fockin hate round abouts.
> 
> P.P.S. Take it easy on me guys it's hard to stick up for myself against so many of you but as exampled by the American Revolutionary War, I will try.


Sorry mate, but yanks don't even know what humour is....Can't even spell the word...


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

cyberheater said:


> Check out this roundabout in Swindon. Said to be the worst in Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how pointless when one big roundabout would do:crazy:


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

simeon69 said:


> how pointless when one big roundabout would do:crazy:


You never know. It might have started as a single huge roundabout and they just got carried away.

Still. It's a work of pure genius.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

cellaratt said:


> Thank You ...I do find John Cleese to be very funny but besides him and Rowan Atkinson you should leave the real humor to us. QUOTE]
> 
> Fair point, British humour is an aquired taste and not to everyone's liking, I find american humour is alot different.
> 
> ...


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

cyberheater said:


> Check out this roundabout in Swindon. Said to be the worst in Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy s**t!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

robsta9 said:


> Sorry mate, but yanks don't even know what humour is....Can't even spell the word...


Sorry Robsta but HUMOR is correct :that quality which appeals to a sense of the ludicrous or absurdly incongruous b*:* the mental faculty of discovering, expressing, or appreciating the ludicrous or absurdly incongruous c*:* something that is or is designed to be comical or amusing

So I guess that makes you pretty funny...


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

Do americans think that rowan atkinson is one of our finest comics no wonder they dont think were funny !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

PMSL

America wont be around that much longer sooner or later the rest of the world will say enough is enough and level the whole country......i best have forwarning and be on a plane back to europe when that happens:beer1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nah, there's a roundabout in Hemel Hempstead is even worse - it's 7 mini-roundabouts together.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

> 11. Hollywood will be required occasionally to cast English actors as good guys. Hollywood will also be required to cast English actors to play English characters. Watching Andie Macdowell attempt English dialogue in Four Weddings and a Funeral was an experience akin to having one's ears removed with a cheese grater.


Ahh this one is so true, can we make an apeal CAN SEAN BEAN NOT PLAY A SECRET BAD GUY IN FILMS. For the love of god its not even funny anymore you watch the film and the instance he apears "ahh secret villan.."


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

Never fear good ole russell brand is off to conquer american movies, he is a legend.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

SARGE said:


> Never fear good ole russell brand is off to conquer american movies, he is a legend.


You are joking, yes? He is only marginally less annoying than an STI. The world would be a better place without him.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

^^^^ agreed he is a total [email protected]


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Con said:


> PMSL
> 
> America wont be around that much longer sooner or later the rest of the world will say enough is enough and level the whole country......i best have forwarning and be on a plane back to europe when that happens:beer1:


It's easy for you to say how bad the USA is but when the world is in a pickle who comes to your rescue ( World War I, World War II ) if and when World War III happens I highly doubt we will go down that easy. We've bailed your ****s out on more than one occasion( good thing we did or we would be having this conversation in German ) ...and regardless of your lack of respect I'm sure we would do it again if necessary.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> It's easy for you to say how bad the USA is but when the world is in a pickle who comes to your rescue ( World War I, World War II ) if and when World War III happens I highly doubt we will go down that easy. We've bailed your ****s out on more than one occasion( good thing we did or we would be having this conversation in German ) ...and regardless of your lack of respect I'm sure we would do it again if necessary.


The way i rember it from history was that towards the end of WWII after we had to beg your isolationist USA to help stop europe becoming Germania. We got the help but through masive war loans that took decades to pay off that brought the country close to the point of ruin on many occasions. Also the USA forced us to give up our empire...

was hardly benovelent was it..


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

wogihao said:


> The way i rember it from history was that towards the end of WWII after we had to beg your isolationist USA to help stop europe becoming Germania. We got the help but through masive war loans that took decades to pay off that brought the country close to the point of ruin on many occasions. Also the USA forced us to give up our empire...
> 
> was hardly benovelent was it..


To continue your debate using your knowledge of history. You asked us for help . We helped. Massive war loans. Do you go to the bank for a loan and expect zero interest. If I recall correctly your dollar is much stronger than ours is at the moment so why are you bitching. Forced you to give up your empire, you can't rape the willing. Seeing I was mistakenly corrected on my spelling earlier in the thread and your need to point this out ...It's benevolent. :usa2:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> If I recall correctly your dollar is much stronger than ours is at the moment


British currency is the pound, mate... (soon to be the euro - I hope.)


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

dmcc said:


> British currency is the pound, mate... (soon to be the euro - I hope.)


My bad...Keep bitching than


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Erm... how was that bitching?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Erm... how was that bitching?


Sorry DMCC that was directed at wogi


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> To continue your debate using your knowledge of history. You asked us for help . We helped. Massive war loans. Do you go to the bank for a loan and expect zero interest. If I recall correctly your dollar is much stronger than ours is at the moment so why are you bitching. Forced you to give up your empire,* you can't rape the willing*. Seeing I was mistakenly corrected on my spelling earlier in the thread and your need to point this out ...It's benevolent. :usa2:


We still got ****ed though, The loans were very unfair, to use your example the US were not acting as a bank, they were acting like a street corner loan shark.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Why-Do-People-Hate-America/dp/1840465255/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1205695175&sr=8-1

On the subject of education..

Are you aware that 1 in 5 americans beleve that the sun orbits the earth?


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

What have I started....


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

dmcc said:


> British currency is the pound, mate... (*soon to be the euro - I hope.*)


Why is that Dmcc?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I have to go forck the dog and beat the wife so please feel free to continue bashing my United States of America. I will be back in a couple of hours, that should give you enough time to brush up on your history and put me in my place. Wogi please have something intelligent to say when I come back, I'll be crushed if you end up being a one hit wonder. Con could you also continue to enlighten me on your political views but please be careful as to what you say, INS could be lurking and we wouldn't want that to interfere with you attempts at becoming a US citizen.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Why is that Dmcc?


Thats another can of worms issue lol.

Have to say on that issue i agree with Dmcc, I can see no reasion in logic not to join the euro, being part of europe is the only way were going to stand a chance against the likes of china/india.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> I have to go forck the dog and beat the wife so please feel free to continue bashing my United States of America. I will be back in a couple of hours, that should give you enough time to brush up on your history and put me in my place. Wogi please have something intelligent to say when I come back, I'll be crushed if you end up being a one hit wonder. Con could you also continue to enlighten me on your political views but please be careful as to what you say, INS could be lurking and we wouldn't want that to interfere with you attempts at becoming a US citizen.


Sorry, I dont hate you I just dont like your country. I think many people outside of your country think the same way. If you care to look around most of the world hates the US for what its done. Now rightly or wrongly thats just a fact. Dont except me to high five you for being a American.

Once again, I dont hate you as a person, I just dont like what your country has done and continues to do under the guise of democracy.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Having the euro as the official currency would lead to efficiency savings for tourism and business, and would show once and for all that prices in this country are an absolute rip-off. Plus, I can't be bothered having to run two bank accounts (one €, one £). And it's now a stronger currency than the pound.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I have to go forck the dog and beat the wife so please feel free to continue bashing my United States of America. I will be back in a couple of hours, that should give you enough time to brush up on your history and put me in my place. Wogi please have something intelligent to say when I come back, I'll be crushed if you end up being a one hit wonder. Con could you also continue to enlighten me on your political views but please be careful as to what you say, INS could be lurking and we wouldn't want that to interfere with you attempts at becoming a US citizen.


PMSL calm your self down mate i for one was having a laugh if the obviously ridiculasness of my post didnt give that away.

Every country has its good and its bad points.


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Having the euro as the official currency would lead to efficiency savings for tourism and business, and would show once and for all that prices in this country are an absolute rip-off. Plus, I can't be bothered having to run two bank accounts (one €, one £). And it's now a stronger currency than the pound.


I seriously hope we do not join...our economy is one of the only things that Europe has no control over!

Original post had me laughing...just don't see why cellerat has took the hump!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

wogihao said:


> Thats another can of worms issue lol.
> 
> Have to say on that issue i agree with Dmcc, I can see no reasion in logic not to join the euro, being part of europe is the only way were going to stand a chance against the likes of china/india.


If you like europe so much mate, move to a country that's in the euro. I fcuking hate it, want nothing to do with it, and apparently so do 80% of brits, which is why there was no referendum.

Fcuk europe. My grandfather fought and uncles died so we were ruled by britain.

All these people who want us in europe make me sick, like I say if you want to be ruled by brussels, move there. I don't and tbh I don't like people speaking for me saying we should be part of europe.

I'm like most people I know pull out of europe altogether. Costs us way more than we get back, especially since that labour fcukling idiot blair gave up the rebate maggie worked so hard to get.....total tool, like the rest of the labout loving tools.

Blair sold us out, Brown sold us down the river with a blatant fcuking lie.............fcuk labour:gun:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

wogihao said:


> Sorry, I dont hate you I just dont like your country. I think many people outside of your country think the same way. If you care to look around most of the world hates the US for what its done. Now rightly or wrongly thats just a fact. Dont except me to high five you for being a American.
> 
> Once again, I dont hate you as a person, I just dont like what your country has done and continues to do under the guise of democracy.


No hard feelings here...but I will continue...


```
On the subject of education..<br><br>
Are you aware that 1 in 5 americans beleve that the sun orbits the earth?[/PHP]
```
 Are you aware that 1 in 26 million in the UK can't spell the word believe, even with a dictionary at their fingertips. ( Just thought I would play your game ).

News flash, most Americans don't like or agree with the goverment with wich we have elected that's why the president is only allowed to hold office for a maximum of eight years. We also don't like most of the world as well. Maybe I will write a book on that subject. Freedom is not free, for me or for you. If the world hates us because we are the neighbor bully I can't argue with you on that. But having said that how is it any different than what's taken place in our history in referance to what you would call the American war of independance. We are all humans and to stand by and allow other humans to live in such despair would be irresponsible. If you where trapped in a country that trampled on the very basics of a self respecting life, you wouldn't want someone to help? We can end this conversation here or continue, makes no differance to me.:beer1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

cellaratt said:


> It's easy for you to say how bad the USA is but when the world is in a pickle who comes to your rescue ( World War I, World War II ) if and when World War III happens I highly doubt we will go down that easy. We've bailed your ****s out on more than one occasion( good thing we did or we would be having this conversation in German ) ...and regardless of your lack of respect I'm sure we would do it again if necessary.


Obviously he was joking but as this proves.....NO FCUKING SENSE OF HUMOUR......

Oh by the way........VIETNAM

Didn't do so good there mate did you.....


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> If you like europe so much mate, move to a country that's in the euro. I fcuking hate it, want nothing to do with it, and apparently so do 80% of brits, which is why there was no referendum.
> 
> Fcuk europe. My grandfather fought and uncles died so we were ruled by britain.
> 
> ...


Its just a emotive reponce though,

Your relatives went to war to keep Poland free.

Why do you hate europe so much? Is it because there forigners or what?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

cellaratt said:


> .. We are all humans and to stand by and allow other humans to live in such despair would be irresponsible. If you where trapped in a country that trampled on the very basics of a self respecting life, you wouldn't want someone to help?.:beer1:


Or you may even be partial to some of their Oil.....just a thought like..


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Or you may even be partial to some of their Oil.....just a thought like..


Or there land - Im sure the American indians were well chuffed at the genocide.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

wogihao said:


> Its just a emotive reponce though,
> 
> Your relatives went to war to keep Poland free.
> 
> Why do you hate europe so much? Is it because there forigners or what?


Because there is nothing I want out of it. My relatives went to war when our borders were threatened, get it right mate.

I hate Europe because they are unelected thieves who want nothing more that to rule everyone else, making us live by their pathetic laws. Why should we bankroll poorer states?

Fcuk that, I'm English, not British, European. You want Europe move there mate, I don't and neither do most, You want the Euro, move ther, I don't. I'm more than happy with the pound, don't want the Euro, I like the Queen as head of state, and I like her figure on our coins. Why should the majority have to change because of the views of a minority?

Every time i go on holiday to Europe, I look at the state of the pavements, the sh1t food, etc etc, and cannot wait to get back to blighty....

Nah mate, you keep Europe with the rest of them....cos we don't want it.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Because there is nothing I want out of it. My relatives went to war when our borders were threatened, get it right mate.
> 
> I hate Europe because they are unelected thieves who want nothing more that to rule everyone else, making us live by their pathetic laws. Why should we bankroll poorer states?
> 
> ...


Fair enough, but your as isolationist as your american buddy.

As for facts, Correct me if im wrong but I figured that Britian entered the WWII because the Germans invaded Poland?

anyway you have your view on this and I have my own.

:beer1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

What's wrong with wanting Britain to be ruled by Briatain. Why don't YOU move rather than tell the rest of us we should integrate with an unelected, thieving system who won't let you look at their accounts because they know they'd be fcuked.

As I said my relatives entered the war when Germany invaded France and started pointing guns and rockets at England....I know very well when Britain declared war my friend. I for one am proud to be British, want to stay British and see abso fcuking lutely no positive thing to come out of Europe whatsoever. Isolationist.....yeah, fcuking right


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> What's wrong with wanting Britain to be ruled by Briatain. Why don't YOU move rather than tell the rest of us we should integrate with an unelected, thieving system who won't let you look at their accounts because they know they'd be fcuked.
> 
> As I said my relatives entered the war when Germany invaded France and started pointing guns and rockets at England....I know very well when Britain declared war my friend. I for one am proud to be British, want to stay British and see abso fcuking lutely no positive thing to come out of Europe whatsoever. Isolationist.....yeah, fcuking right


Im still pretty sure that Britian decalared war on Germany because of the Invasion of Poland...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invasion_of_Poland

Yep thats right..

Now why should I listen to your highly informed world view when you have such a basic lack of understanding?

Look our royal family is GERMAN.

The first world war was over events that happened in Serbia.

Further why should my future be decided by ill-educated sun-reading ditch diggers?

Consider that as it stands now we are SUBJECTS and not CITIZENS. That ****es me off. Why should I be a subject of a unelected monarch? I meen why?

The working time directive was a EU law that is there to protect the workers from greedy and explotiative bosses.

The EU gives us a set of rights as citizens of europe, the sooner we see this as a good thing and not somthing to be afraid of is when we can realy start benifiting from europe.

There are many benifits of being within europe its just were not informed of all the good they do by the goverment.

Why are we so ill-informend about europe. Thats a serious question. Nobodys been informed about europe all we get is poorly reported stories designed to sell newspapers.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

> Or there land - Im sure the American indians were well chuffed at the genocide.


 In 1585, after a small scouting expedition had returned from North America with two Native Americans and many astonishing stories, Sir Walter Raleigh tried to establish a colony called Roanoke in the land which the British named "Virginia", in honor of Elizabeth, the Virgin Queen.

Based on George Weymouth's accounts of voyages to the New England area in 1606, two private companies were formed to seek a patent for colonization on the Atlantic Coast. One of these companies was called the London Company and it was given the southern Virginia territory. The other company was called the Plymouth Company and its patent was for northern Virginia. Both companies quickly sought to exercise their patents but the London Company was the first to actually place colonists on the shore. In 1607, 105 London Company sponsored settlers arrived from England to begin the story that we all remember from our school days. Since they were there representing England and its King, James I, they settled in an encampment they called Jamestown on a river they named the James River.

The first year was devastating for the colonists, with only 32 colonists surviving the winter and only then because Native Americans living in the area came to their aid with food. After a supply ship arrived the next year they had additional provisions but many more colonists to feed as well. Once again, over the winter, most of the colonists died of starvation and from hostile encounters with their neighbors. As winter came to a close, ships arrived, and most of them were ready to leave. But as they were leaving, Lord Thomas de la Warr (Delaware is named after him) arrived from England with new supplies and more settlers. He refused to let the survivors return to England. Slowly, as they reached agreements with the local Native American tribes and they learned how to grow some of their own crops, the colony began to prosper.

Most of those original Jamestown settlers were after profit, mainly riches in the form of gold and other precious metals. They had not given enough thought to the perils that they would face in this unknown land. One of the settlers, however, was familiar with hardship and was committed to Jamestown's survival. Capt. John Smith was a soldier and adventurer. He had fought in France and Hungary, been captured and escaped. Although his personality caused him some initial problems with the other colonists (he arrived in Jamestown in chains after alienating the leaders of the expedition) he eventually made contact with the local Native American chieftain Powhatan, who provided the colonists with much of their food in that first year. Capt. Smith was eventually even appointed leader of the colony.

In 1619 a group of 20 African slaves arrived in Jamestown on a Dutch ship.

Grouped with the Southern Colonies, Virginia started out as a Corporate colony (granted by Royal charter to a Company of investors who have governing rights) but in 1624 became a Royal colony (subject to the governing authority of the granting Royalty).

In 1676 the village of Jamestown was nearly destroyed during "Bacon's Rebellion."

In 1788 Virginia was the tenth state to ratify the Constitution and recommended the Bill of Rights be added.

In 1607, about the same time as the Jamestown colonization, a group of English colonists attempted to establish a colony in the Northern Virginia territory. The colony was located in present day Maine and was named Popham. It lasted for approximately a year before the discouraged settlers returned to England.

The Pilgrims were the first English colonists to permanently settle in New England in what we now know as Massachusetts. On Sept. 16, 1620 the ship "Mayflower" set off from Plymouth, England on it journey to the New World. There were 102 passengers on the Mayflower including 41 Christian Puritan Separatists known collectively as the Leiden group. After spending many years in Holland exiled from the English Church, the Puritans were seeking a new life of religious freedom in America. All 102 of the passengers were referred to as the "Pilgrims" after they arrived. The group had obtained a Patent from the London Virginia Company which indentured them into service for the Company for seven years after they arrived and settled. To prepare for their life in America, they had sought advice from people who had already visited the New World. Among their advisors was Captain John Smith who, earlier, had helped found Jamestown for the Virginia Company. It took sixty six days to reach New England and the journey was very hard for these non-seafarers. When they arrived they anchored off the tip of Cape Cod, in an area now known as Massachusetts, and before they even set foot on shore they wrote, and all the men signed, an agreement called the "Mayflower Compact" that would set the rules to guide them through the early, hard times of establishing a new community. The Compact, which was signed on November 21, 1620 (modern date, see note below.), served as the official Constitution of the Plymouth Colony for many years.

For nearly a month they explored, by foot and in boats, the area around Cape Cod using the maps they had obtained in England. During their exploration they had a few minor encounters with the local natives. Finally, on December 21, they decided on a location near Plymouth Harbor which they named Plymouth. Nearly half of the colonists and crew died from illnesses that first winter as they struggled to build their town. The following spring they were visited by a local Wampanoag native named Samoset who, surprisingly, spoke some broken English. Eventually he introduced the settlers to another native named Squanto who's village had occupied the area before the Pilgrims arrived. Squanto had been kidnapped by English explorers and while he was in Europe the rest of his people had all been killed by diseases brought by European explorers. Squanto spoke English very well and he stayed with the Pilgrims and taught them many valuable skills that enabled them to survive in their new country. He also played a very big part in bringing the Pilgrims and the local native population together, leading, eventually to a long, but restless, peace.

This could go on for hours but I can't spend that much time catching you up on history. What do they teach you in school anyways?



> Or you may even be partial to some of their Oil.....just a thought like..


We a currently spending billions on alternative fuel sources so that we won't have to be oil dependent...What is your country doing?


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Im still pretty sure that Britian decalared war on Germany because of the Invasion of Poland...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invasion_of_Poland
> 
> ...


The EU is split in to three legislative bodies, the council, the commision and the parliament. The only part the British public have any say in is electing MEPs to parliament. The other two law making bodies are unelected. British courts are required to enforce the EU laws enacted under them, as membership of the organisation obliges them to do so. In the case of a conflict where a law stemming from EU legislation conflicts with another national law, the EU law is considered to take precedence.

The public have not had a vote on EU membership since 1975. The UK is Fukked anyhow, we have been using EU law in the uk for so long now it has become imbedded in our case law. If it is so great for us why not give us a vote on it?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> In 1585, after a small scouting expedition had returned from North America with two Native Americans and many astonishing stories, Sir Walter Raleigh tried to establish a colony called Roanoke in the land which the British named "Virginia", in honor of Elizabeth, the Virgin Queen.
> 
> Based on George Weymouth's accounts of voyages to the New England area in 1606, two private companies were formed to seek a patent for colonization on the Atlantic Coast. One of these companies was called the London Company and it was given the southern Virginia territory. The other company was called the Plymouth Company and its patent was for northern Virginia. Both companies quickly sought to exercise their patents but the London Company was the first to actually place colonists on the shore. In 1607, 105 London Company sponsored settlers arrived from England to begin the story that we all remember from our school days. Since they were there representing England and its King, James I, they settled in an encampment they called Jamestown on a river they named the James River.
> 
> ...


Ohhh you wana compare US schooling to the rest of the world? Do you realy want to start that?

Rember 20% of you think that the sun revolves around the earth.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

wogihao said:


> Ohhh you wana compare US schooling to the rest of the world? Do you realy want to start that?
> 
> *Rember* 20% of you think that the sun revolves around the earth.


Come on man...your making this to easy for me. Your talking education and still can't forkin spell right.

I believe I've held my own and only have a Tenth Grade Education. So what does that tell you. Imagine if I had finished the last two years instead of joining the military, you wouldn't have a leg to stand on. We can continue to have a battle of wits but I think it's unfair to fight someone who is unarmed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Come on man...your making this to easy for me. Your talking education and still can't forkin spell right.
> 
> .


Lol i think wogi is dislexic as it happens and i am pretty sure hes chinese so i am not sure what hes harping on about.

Honestly the school system is easier in America, i made awfull grades in my secondary school in Ireland for the same course that i do here i would have needed 455 points and i managed to get 285 points 

I actually love America its a superb place besides the lack of public transport:beer1:

[email protected] Robsta at least we know what you think nowmg:


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

Proof Americans are smart.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Wogi , I do apologize for my last post. I didn't want this to get personnel. I'm tired, I hope there are no bad feelings.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Right back at ya


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Right back at ya


PMSL!


----------



## jww11 (Mar 17, 2008)

Is everyone so anti American? To bad most of us [Americans dont feel that way about you] Oh well we all have ideas on whats what.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Wogi , I do apologize for my last post. I didn't want this to get personnel. I'm tired, I hope there are no bad feelings.


No worries fella, I am thick skinned.

And yea i cannot spell. I think I was droped on my head at birth.

Lol, Look its easy to missunderstand people when its just text on a screen. Clearly this was a joke from the start. Nobody was having a pop at the USA seriously untill you decided to get your nickers in a twist over it.

Anyway its always going to end up a mud slinging contest in things like this.

That said, We poke fun at every country thats the british sence of humour.

PMSL at the video about the Irish curency.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I dont think everyone is so anti american. I'm not anti-American. I think America has numerous failings but then again dont we? As much as I hate to sit on the fence so much I dont think either side can be hollier than thou.

Same as the EU. There have been many benefits come from the EU but at the same time there are many things I just think "leave us the **** alone". Bit like the thing about needing to sell in Kgs and people actually getting prosecuted for not doing so? Only a minor things perhaps but thats not the point.

Overall, Im pretty ****ed off with this country as it stands. I think its about time we stood on our own two feet and stood up for who or what we are. British. Too long have we been bowing down to try and keep everyone happy. America, EU, Immigrants and so on. While all along I get told more and more what I can or cant think or do.

We did ask the Black sheep if he had any wool

I will celebrate Christmas

I will pin my colours anywhere I so feel

I will teach my bairn all the nursery rhymes I knew and not change them one bit

I do still wish for a white christmas

While Im starting to go off on one, why is it that when food started to have longer shelf life through the introduction of salt (preservatives etc), the prices went up. Then they decided or realised that actually, this was pretty bad for you, all these additives etc which many I wouldnt doubt lead to many of the health issues we now have. So, back with Organic food, or what we had in the first place and they charge us more again for it. I know its largely down to mass production but still.

So anyway, Ive nothing directly against Americans, immigrants, EU etc. But more against my own country and the way is handles the various issues from them.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LMAO! You boys don't half get all serious these days.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> LMAO! You boys don't half get all serious these days.


Politics, its never a good disucssion lol people always get angry in the end - but at the end of the day its just the internet.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

cellaratt said:


> It's easy for you to say how bad the USA is but when the world is in a pickle who comes to your rescue ( World War I, World War II ) if and when World War III happens I highly doubt we will go down that easy. We've bailed your ****s out on more than one occasion( good thing we did or we would be having this conversation in German ) ...and regardless of your lack of respect I'm sure we would do it again if necessary.


LOL You sat back doing nothing until it suited you guys financially... As always. We lost a generation of our best men so that you could pull yourselves out of a recession.... Essentially those generation of lost men paid their lives so that the USA could be the global power it is today.

Yeah cheers!?!?!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

wogihao said:


> Im still pretty sure that Britian decalared war on Germany because of the Invasion of Poland...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invasion_of_Poland
> 
> ...


Right, I'll say it for the last time. My family joined the war when Germany invaded France. I know damn well that we declared war on germany when they invaded Poland you spanner. But thatr is not when My grandad and his 3 brothers joined up. Now do you get it.....duh.

And as for you and your eu laws such as the work time directive. That stupid law has taken 4-5 grand a fcuking year out of my pocket stating that lorry drivers cannot work more than 48hrs a week over a 17 week period. Now when my daughter wants a new bike, or the wife wants a holiday or we're skint, I have to say I'm sorry, but they won'#t give me any overtime because of the un-elected brussels wan*ers making and passing laws that affect me directle when they have never been voted in and have absolutely niothing to do with us.

Now it's people like you that arer foolish enough to believe that a law that is good for say Romania gypsies, is good for myself, or vice versa. One cap does not fit all and the sooner you and the rest of the moronic europhiles get that in your head then the better.

Don't try lecturing me on british history, I know it very well,......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

As Said, If you want europe so fcuking much move there no-one's stopping you. And as the Sun is the most vastly read paper in the uk, yes, by ditch diggers, and they say no to EU, then yes mate, you're future is decided by them....It's called democracy. You know voting etc, exactly what EU doesn't have.....now get fcuked


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

cellaratt said:


> We a currently spending billions on alternative fuel sources so that we won't have to be oil dependent...What is your country doing?


Having to follow you morons round the world while you bully everyone for their oil.......duh


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Right, I'll say it for the last time. My family joined the war when Germany invaded France. I know damn well that we declared war on germany when they invaded Poland you spanner. But thatr is not when My grandad and his 3 brothers joined up. Now do you get it.....duh.
> 
> And as for you and your eu laws such as the work time directive. That stupid law has taken 4-5 grand a fcuking year out of my pocket stating that lorry drivers cannot work more than 48hrs a week over a 17 week period. Now when my daughter wants a new bike, or the wife wants a holiday or we're skint, I have to say I'm sorry, but they won'#t give me any overtime because of the un-elected brussels wan*ers making and passing laws that affect me directle when they have never been voted in and have absolutely niothing to do with us.
> 
> ...


Rob - will they not let you opt out of the WTD...? Doctors and Surgeons can, just like the rest of us can. I rarely work less than 48hours a week.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

TH&S said:


> Rob - will they not let you opt out of the WTD...? Doctors and Surgeons can, just like the rest of us can. I rarely work less than 48hours a week.


No, you cannot opt out now. Only Dr's, surgeons and also....wait for it......MP's.

I cannot opt out. And we already have tacho laws inplace. Another fine law from Brussels.:crazy::crazy:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> As Said, If you want europe so fcuking much move there no-one's stopping you. And as the Sun is the most vastly read paper in the uk, yes, by ditch diggers, and they say no to EU, then yes mate, you're future is decided by them....It's called democracy. You know voting etc, exactly what EU doesn't have.....now get fcuked


Rob with all due respect, why should I give a flying **** what you think?

Just in the same way as you have every right to tell me to do the same.

I meen who cares what we think realy? Unless you have the money nobody gives a **** about you or your family.

To the goverment and the upper class we are scum pure and simple.

In this great nation of ours I can get an education and think for myself, get a good job and not work myself to death in a low paid job.

Anyway its clear there is no debate with you as you are always right on every issue and anyone that dissagrees with you can **** of back where they came from..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

wogihao said:


> Anyway its clear there is no debate with you as you are always right on every issue and anyone that dissagrees with you can **** of back where they came from..


Not at all, but you lot don't come up with any good reason for EU apart from, "it will be easier to have the same currency when you go abroad".

Now that's bull and you know it. I've provided a perfect example of a crap EU law that affects me and my family directly. A perfect example of the meddling EU fcuking up peoples lives, such as lbs and oz again.

What benefit do we get for the billions we put into it. Nothing and nowhere near enough for the money we put into it.

They are not voted in, most of the UK doesn't want it, we provide reasons to why yet you keep insisting we should be part of it. For every argument put across it will be shot down, you know it. Now if you value EU so much move there and lleave the rest of us Brits to stay being Brits.......if that's ok with you.....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

robsta9 said:


> Having to follow you morons round the world while you bully everyone for their oil.......duh


Not our fault your a follower and don't have the balls to lead the way. Your not getting anything outta this? Highly unlikely don't you think? Where does your oil come from? The media has you so brainwashed into thinking thats the only reason we are in this mess you fail to want to look any further into it so you'de rather sit around and **** and moan about it.

At what point and time have I offend you? When I made the comment of saving your a*ses. So you spent money for our soldiers to die. Sounds like a fair trade. We are a Super power are you jealous? You have all this hostility towards me and my country it clouds your ability to have a free mind and see the big picture. I personnally wish my government would mind there own business most of the time but the situation in the miiddle East has to get dealt with at some time. Pro-longing the obviouse would only result in far greater loses for my and many other countries. At some point and time your country will or would have been targeted as well. Our country was founded by your forefathers. We share many thing in common. We deal with internal conflicts just as you do which has been represented here by Robsta and Wogi. Who wouldn't want peace for the whole world but thats just not gonna happen.

I will try to continue to debate any replies you have but for now I am a Army of one against what I thought up until today was a descent group of individuals. I may be alot of the things you all say I am but atleast I can admit that the USA are the Bullys. The rest of it I probably won't admit to. I may have jumped the gun in the beginning of this thread but I did so in hopes of seeing your true colors and believe me my Allies you've shown them.

:blowme:


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

For what its worth i quite the the usa, and its people, not all of them obviously.

I've travelled round a few parts of the states and would be quite happy to live in a most places i visited


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

cellaratt said:


> Not our fault your a follower and don't have the balls to lead the way. Your not getting anything outta this? Highly unlikely don't you think? Where does your oil come from? The media has you so brainwashed into thinking thats the only reason we are in this mess you fail to want to look any further into it so you'de rather sit around and **** and moan about it.
> 
> At what point and time have I offend you? When I made the comment of saving your a*ses. So you spent money for our soldiers to die. Sounds like a fair trade. We are a Super power are you jealous? You have all this hostility towards me and my country it clouds your ability to have a free mind and see the big picture. I personnally wish my government would mind there own business most of the time but the situation in the miiddle East has to get dealt with at some time. Pro-longing the obviouse would only result in far greater loses for my and many other countries. At some point and time your country will or would have been targeted as well. Our country was founded by your forefathers. We share many thing in common. We deal with internal conflicts just as you do which has been represented here by Robsta and Wogi. Who wouldn't want peace for the whole world but thats just not gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Mate, I know how I come across probably was ofensive, but I really didn't mean that to be the case.

Fpr what it's worth i like the states, I like the way they take no sh1t, unlike us, And I like the way they are patriotic, unlike us. I suppose in a way I'm jealous how you lot love your country, but in a way only a few of us do. hence the EU debate


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

HAHAHAHA what a thread!!! Classic lol.

We have britain hating europe, usa hating europe, britain hating usa, usa hating britain and europe hating britain and usa!

Maybe thats the real reason we went to war???

Instead of hating each other...we'll hate hmmmm, who???

Oh yes...IRAQ!!!

And now instead of hating each other, everybody else hates us HAHAHA!

But... who gives a fukin crap what everybody else thinks.

One day we all die anyway...one day the sun will explode and destroy the earth, big deal...thats the universe we live in!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Not our fault your a follower and don't have the balls to lead the way. Your not getting anything outta this? Highly unlikely don't you think? Where does your oil come from? The media has you so brainwashed into thinking thats the only reason we are in this mess you fail to want to look any further into it so you'de rather sit around and **** and moan about it.
> 
> At what point and time have I offend you? When I made the comment of saving your a*ses. So you spent money for our soldiers to die. Sounds like a fair trade. We are a Super power are you jealous? You have all this hostility towards me and my country it clouds your ability to have a free mind and see the big picture. I personnally wish my government would mind there own business most of the time but the situation in the miiddle East has to get dealt with at some time. Pro-longing the obviouse would only result in far greater loses for my and many other countries. At some point and time your country will or would have been targeted as well. Our country was founded by your forefathers. We share many thing in common. We deal with internal conflicts just as you do which has been represented here by Robsta and Wogi. Who wouldn't want peace for the whole world but thats just not gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Not here bro...no complaints from me! Although i have to say i do get annoyed with america sometimes.

BUT...I actually like your country a lot, even though it is very popular to hate the usa at the moment. Id like to live there one day because it is the best place in the world for a bodybuilder...but australia is also v tempting 

By the way, can SOMEONE GIVE CONCRETE EVIDENCE PLEASE THAT SHOWS 'WE WENT TO IRAQ TO 'STEAL' THE OIL'?

As far as i was aware we ARE BUYING oil from them?

IF WE WENT THERE TO 'STEAL THE OIL'...WHY ARE WE STILL THERE? IF OUR PURPOSE WAS TO STEAL THE OIL THEN WHAT ARE OUR SOLDIERS DYING OVER THERE TO PROTEECT IRAQI CITIZENS FROM TERRORISTS AND SET UP A STABLE DEMOCRACY AND ORDER IN IRAQ?

Its sickening the disrespect people have, our armed forces are OVER IN IRAQ GETTING SHOT AT SO THAT THEY CAN TRY TO STABILISE THE COUNTRY AND FIGHT TERRORIST INSURGENTS...FOR WHAT? WHY ARE THEY BOTHERING?

IF WE WERE SUCH MURDERING RACIST OIL SCAMMING TYRANTS, THEN WHY ARE OUR SOLDIERS OVER THERE TRYING TO STABILISE THE REGION?

Or let me guess? Its a huge cover up right? The powers that be have just left the soldiers there to fight and die, whilst we 'steal the oil' right?

Bollox!

I think we made the wrong decission going into iraq, BUT we ARE NOT OVER THERE TO 'STEAL THE OIL', this is the sh*t that the bnp and the far left communist groups and conspiracy theorists chat, we are there trying to stabilise iraq and fight off terrorist insurgents. I dont understand why that is so hard to believe?

Someone please shwo me the evidence of how we are 'stealing the oil' from iraq? WE ARE FUKIN PAYING FOR THE OIL!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

We need to look back throughout history:

Romans, Greeks, Persians, British, Nazis...all various empires.

So lets say if the tables were turned and the usa did not win the cold war, ronald reagan had not been succesful...and russia was the superpower of the world, soviet russia.

DO PEOPLE THINK THAT SOVIET RUSSIA WOULD BE A BETTER OPTION THAN THE USA? ARE YOU FUKIN KIDDING ME RIGHT?

The usa is the worlds superpower and of course they throw their weight around, BUT they also do sh*t loads of GOOD in this world, give sh*t loads to charities and relief.

Who sent the most relief to pakistan after the earthquake? USA

Who sent most aid to thailand after tsunami? USA

Etc etc...

Sorry guys, to make out that america is this huge evil country is a joke...america is the most diverse multiracial and multicultural society in the world AND you know what...every person of any race/culture who has an american passport doesnt see themselves as being 'irish/english/swedish/italian/arab/spanish/african/jamaican'...They see themselves as being american!

I'll probably get slammed by some people for saying this though. I dont think america is totally innocent and it certainly isnt by a long way...BUT its a hell of a lot better than other countries out there!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

cellaratt said:


> No hard feelings here...but I will continue...
> 
> ```
> On the subject of education..<br><br>
> ...


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

Sh!t look at this thread! That`s why I never talk politics with my friends. Politics can even divide families lol.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

cyberheater said:


> Check out this roundabout in Swindon. Said to be the worst in Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol - I lived in Swindon for two years while I did my first degree at RMCS Shrivenham. I had to navigate that almost every day. It truly is the stupidest road system ever devised.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> On the subject of being bitchy........'which', not 'wich'. Now, where's that dictionary.....:rolleye11


You are correct in pointing out my mistake. Thank you for your important contribution to this subject. My reason for pointing out the words Wogi did not spell correctly is that it immediately followed the subject of education. I was also ridiculed for my spelling of the word *humor* in the very beginning of the thread when in fact my spelling was correct just a differant way of spelling compared to how you all spell the same word. Mistakes in spelling will be made regularly by me in the future so don't feel the need to point them out unless they are relevent. Thanks:beer1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

cellaratt said:


> You are correct in pointing out my mistake. Thank you for your important contribution to this subject. My reason for pointing out the words Wogi did not spell correctly is that it immediately followed the subject of education. I was also ridiculed for my spelling of the word *humor* in the very beginning of the thread when in fact my spelling was correct just a differant way of spelling compared to how you all spell the same word. Mistakes in spelling will be made regularly by me in the future so don't feel the need to point them out unless they are relevent. Thanks:beer1:


You just don't get it do you, the humor post was a joke, everyone else got it, which is why I was repped numerous times, you didn't hence,maybe you don't quite get the humour like you think....

I intend to follow everyone of your posts pointing out every single spelling mistake, so don't get any wrong dude.......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> ....
> 
> I intend to follow everyone of your posts pointing out every single spelling mistake, so don't get any wrong dude.......


Another joke..... grumpy.

Before you start whinging


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

cellaratt said:


> You are correct in pointing out my mistake. Thank you for your important contribution to this subject. My reason for pointing out the words Wogi did not spell correctly is that it immediately followed the subject of education. I was also ridiculed for my spelling of the word *humor* in the very beginning of the thread when in fact my spelling was correct just a differant way of spelling compared to how you all spell the same word. Mistakes in spelling will be made regularly by me in the future so don't feel the need to point them out unless they are relevent. Thanks:beer1:


You know what, I will.

I've spotted two spelling mistakes in your paragraph, but I won't point them out because I can't be bothered being bitchy tonight.



And for the record; I think Americans are great people (well, the one's I've met).


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Britbb said:


> We have britain hating europe, usa hating europe, britain hating usa, usa hating britain and europe hating britain and usa!


Ah Brit, don't forget that we in this country seem to get off on hating each other too...


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

mg: what a heated thread, it's great. I totally agree with robsta if you don't like britain leave, i like australia's system adopt our way of life or **** off.And as for europe BACK OFF BRUSSELLS !!!!!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Ah Brit, don't forget that we in this country seem to get off on hating each other too...


Yep, lol mate...we have mr smith hating mr khan who hates mr singh who is allied with mr patel but only because their children are due to be married, but mr patel's son hates mr jones who is friends with mr goldberg who plays tennis with mr gradzinsky that hates mr hussain who was attacked by mr griffin who also hates mr goldberg and mr jermaine who has a really fit cousin called miss campbell...shes a model  

Thats the way it works lol.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

SARGE said:


> mg: what a heated thread, it's great. I totally agree with robsta if you don't like britain leave, i like australia's system adopt our way of life or **** off.And as for europe BACK OFF BRUSSELLS !!!!!!


Sorry mate, youve totally lost me here??? Whats that got to do with america or iraq or eu etc?

Genuine question bro, not having a go or being sarcastic.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think he's on about the EU run out of brussels as in leave us alone. Those who want to be in the EU, or euro fcuk of to euroland


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> You know what, I will.
> 
> I've spotted two spelling mistakes in your paragraph, but I won't point them out because I can't be bothered being bitchy tonight.
> 
> ...


You told me you've never met any americans...???


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> You know what, I will.
> 
> I've spotted two spelling mistakes in your paragraph, but I won't point them out because I can't be bothered being bitchy tonight.
> 
> ...


I would have liked to let this end on a positive note but...

I continue to be attacked, I will continue to defend. I never made claims that my spelling was perfect. Wogi can defend himself he doesn't need you to do it for him. Why do you find it necessary to make this personal? Are you trying to make up for other short cummings. This had nothing to do with you. I can laugh it off as a learning lesson about your humor but my first post was funny to me. It wasn't intended to offend anyone. But then the insults and discrimination just started to role in. Chriss with thousands of post we could pick each other apart all day, but why be counterproductive

I have to go eat dinner for awhile so....next


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> I would have liked to let this end on a positive note but...
> 
> I continue to be attacked, I will continue to defend. I never made claims that my spelling was perfect. Wogi can defend himself he doesn't need you to do it for him. Why do you find it necessary to make this personal? Are you trying to make up for other short cummings. This had nothing to do with you. I can laugh it off as a learning lesson about your humor but my first post was funny to me. It wasn't intended to offend anyone. But then the insults and discrimination just started to role in. Chriss with thousands of post we could pick each other apart all day, but why be counterproductive
> 
> I have to go eat dinner for awhile so....next


Cellaratt... He was joking mate...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

LOL you lads make me laugh!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Cellaratt... He was joking mate...


I could have and would have found most of this thread funny a couple of pages back, but now I'm having a hard time doing anything other than taking it personally. My country has been insulted, i've been insulted and i've had to stoop to a lower level because of it. Your all getting a great laugh at my expense and thats fine, if you can't laugh at yourself than who can you laugh at. Now I'm spending most of my time checking my spelling that I can't do the research on this board that brought me here in the first place. ( deep down inside I'm chuckling as I'm typing this wishing we could have had this conversation in person as Wogi said earlier you lose alot in translation reading text off the screen. ) I hope we can get over this as I all I wanted to do was to make a few new friends that had a different look on life and training. Being new to this forum and a outsider to your culture makes it difficult to fit in and now I'm afraid a brick wall has been laid that won't allow me to continue posting here. Not a choice of mine, I just don't feel welcome here anymore without this thread always coming back to haunt me. I'm starting to get a forking headache actually caring what you think about me which is unusual as I commonly could care less.


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

I dont think you should go bud. You had an argument with 2 or 3 ppl not the whole board. Personally when I read the message in the OP I thought doesnt John Cleese have anything better to do than bash Americans? /and I do like Monthy Python/ I`m tired of this bull**** really. I hate stereotypes anyway and this thread is full of them.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> I could have and would have found most of this thread funny a couple of pages back, but now I'm having a hard time doing anything other than taking it personally. My country has been insulted, i've been insulted and i've had to stoop to a lower level because of it. Your all getting a great laugh at my expense and thats fine, if you can't laugh at yourself than who can you laugh at. Now I'm spending most of my time checking my spelling that I can't do the research on this board that brought me here in the first place. ( deep down inside I'm chuckling as I'm typing this wishing we could have had this conversation in person as Wogi said earlier you lose alot in translation reading text off the screen. ) I hope we can get over this as I all I wanted to do was to make a few new friends that had a different look on life and training. Being new to this forum and a outsider to your culture makes it difficult to fit in and now I'm afraid a brick wall has been laid that won't allow me to continue posting here. Not a choice of mine, I just don't feel welcome here anymore without this thread always coming back to haunt me. I'm starting to get a forking headache actually caring what you think about me which is unusual as I commonly could care less.


Bro chill, put your feet up and forget about this thread.

One of the most respected members on this board is american, hackski!!!

This will prob get locked soon anyway, dont worry geez, everywhere you go youll find people say bad things about people...its just difference of opinion. Some people hate usa, some hate uk, some hate ireland, some hate france, etc etc...theres always a little moan or rant at different people/countries but you know what...IN THE END WE ALL GET ALONG ON THE BOARD

Just forget it happened and post in a thread that you enjoy


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Tanks 4 da reelaltitty chek. Eye gut sumtin 2 eet anz fealz batter...:beer1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Cellaratt,

I think your taking this all too personal. Many on here know that I was joking, so by writing your massive political speech just made you out to be a big baby who's thrown his toys out the pram.

Chill out, man.

Hi Five?

Chris


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Cellaratt,
> 
> I think your taking this all too personal. Many on here know that I was joking, so by writing your massive political speech just made you out to be a big baby who's thrown his toys out the pram.
> 
> ...


No probs, I've had my tantrum, I'm all better now...


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Guys this has gone waaaaay too far.

This thread was supposed to be a light hearted poke at the Americans, but as I suspected it has been taken out of context.

As I find it Americans are very patriotic, warm, friendly people that have a common bond with the UK (in history at least)

But no-one can argue that the US is not a little bit isolationist - it always has been, that's not a criticism it's an observation. Americans have always been inward-looking.

People often mistake this and just label them 'dumb' or 'stupid' which is completely wrong.

I have studied the contemporary US media in depth and because of the overwhelming free market forces news journalism has suffered, that is not the average American's fault it is people like Rupert Murdoch who want ratings, money and power over a more expensive and less popular quality source of news

Whereas the UK spread it's empire across the world the US has concentrated on building an empire at home (and you have to admit they have done very well- you don't build the worlds most powerful nation if you are 'stupid')

And as a result my thoughts are that because our friends from across the atlantic are not quite aware of the global consequences of their actions sometimes, for the most part I their intentions are honourable (imperialism aside).

And when someone attacks or criticises Americans I think they get VERY reactionary - not because they are racist of xenophobic because the average yank who works hard, contributes to the economy and just wants a fair deal does not realise WHY people all over the world have such a problem with his country.

These are just opinions which I don't expect to get attacked for.

There has been too much bad-feeling and flaming on this board of late and I have been here too long to see it de-generate into one big ego-fest.

There are a lot of stong opinions and topical issues talked about but please guys don't take it all so seriously.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Folks. I do think this has escalated somewhat. My OP was intended as only some light banter. I like this place and this forum for debate but this has become heated somewhat which always leads to text being interpreted out of context.

I'll think twice before posting such next time I reckon. Please let this thread die now. I cringe each time someone posts overboard on it


----------



## Saharus (Jul 16, 2008)

as for WWII

British betrayed their allies

U.S. profited on British losses

as for now:

Iraq was a bad choice for the U.S. as we can see now, because as we see Hussein's dictatorship suited well to that state, terrorist didn't show any signs of activity and it all looked functional, okay he killed thousands of people to show his own power but that made his country stable. You cannot argue with that. And when U.S. forces invaded Iraqi troops didn't defend, just gave up, I think that if Hussein ordered them to defend U.S. would have had great losses. Maybe he shown a bit of pacifism? Or he didn't want to see his people suffer. I think that Iraq had it's own order and U.S. and British destabilised it.

Britain and U.S. are still countries which have greatest armies of world. That doesn't mean they have to struggle over every joke.

Every of them done many mistakes as everybody does, pointing them out in reason to continue in arguments is pointless, pointing them out to see mistakes and make them not happen again is worth of doing it.

bye for now.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Nah, there's a roundabout in Hemel Hempstead is even worse - it's 7 mini-roundabouts together.


was going to mention that one myself.... drove round it monday night in the lorry.. amazing how people give way to you when you are much bigger than they are.. regardless of right of way...


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

gear + politics = :cursing:

been the states a few times loved it, food was great people were friendly.. dont see what the big problem is?? if its invading other countries etc. thats the governments fault not a standard citizens fault!!

As for Europe.. its just a big crock of 5hit.. everytime ive been to europe ive just wanted to come home. food is 5hit people are a bunch of arrogant [email protected] Europe NO FCKUIN way.

but dont think thats reason alone for not joining europe because i think there a bunch of [email protected] im sure there will be some sort of finacial gain for the poplulation should the UK join Europe??


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Thank You ...I do find John Cleese to be very funny but besides him and Rowan Atkinson you should leave the real humor to us. When people slam the USA they often forget that compared to Europe and other parts of the world we are still a very young country. By the time our country reaches your age we will have no doubt occupied our turned most of the world into a glass parking lot to our own demise. I most certainly agree that proper English is completely ignored by most. P.S. I fockin hate round abouts.
> 
> P.P.S. Take it easy on me guys it's hard to stick up for myself against so many of you but as exampled by the American Revolutionary War, I will try.


Cellarat darling, that is just it Americans per se do not understand British humour especially the irony of it so therefore don't 'get it' - and this is highlighted by your reaction to John Cleese's 'statement' - American humour is always so full of nuances its not actually that funny.

Nobody on this planet does humour nor irony like the British.


----------

